
What does a robot accountant look like? - AndrewDucker
http://timharford.com/2018/08/what-does-a-robot-accountant-look-like/
======
al_ramich
Artificial Intelligence goes further than just being automation through
software or robotics. The difference is the 'intelligence' where, at an
increasing pace, more complex tasks can be done completely autonomously.
Therefore the impact to revolutionize the society and job markets is much more
accelerated. As per the article, agree that new type of jobs will be created,
think a recent study by PwC projected a net job gain by the impact of AI over
the next decade. One thing is for sure, the accountant will look quite
different in a decade or two.

------
harperlee
I don't really understand the fuss about how robots will kill jobs and how to
tax them. At the end, they are a form of capital, that enables a company to
work; and as such, they are nothing new. What we need to tax better is
companies profits, which get taxed less than individuals in most countries
(basically for the reason that companies are more flexible and have more means
to fight against tax impositions than a salaried person).

Then, if some jobs dissapear, and not enough new jobs replace them, you go to
the companies that are ammasing wealth and you tax and redistribute that
wealth throughout the society (one of the functions of the government).

------
flashgordon
We dont know what it looks like, but it definitely sounds and feels like a
real one? (FWIW my dad's an accountant so I feel I can make this joke).

------
dvh
This comment was written without single cent being paid to typesetter. Should
I be taxed for it?

------
cm2012
Looks like TurboTax and Quickbooks.

